# Problem with Micronet Wireless Lan Adapter Drivers



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

ok, as you may have guessed from the title, the drivers for my wireless lan adapter are mucking up. (Model Number SP906GL/SP908GL if it helps)

i recently swapped my computer with another one, which had our router and stuff attached to it, but it only had a ethernet port, so to be able to get internet on both computers still, i swapped the cards around, installing drivers for the wireless and not needing them for the ethernet card.

that worked fine, until it came to switching the cards back. when i put my wireless card back in my computer and tried to run the installed progrma, the little hourglass came up next to the mouse for a sec, then went away again, and nothing happened, the process was not even running, and no it wasn't just going slowly. i have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, but cant find a site with updated drivers to try that, mabye that will work. the only thing i installed on my comp during the section i had the other card was some printer drivers, but as the oter computer already had them, and the card worked, i doubt it was that.

the next thing i thought of, was mabye my firewal (zone alarm pro suite edition) was stopping it, so i checked there, and yes, it was in the allowed programs list, so i tried turning up the alerts to max, so it would alert me every time it stopped something, but that didn't work either, but what i did notice, was that the firewall did see that the program started running, as the littl green dot came upin the active column, next to the name, and then went away again at the same time as the hourglass next to the mouse.

this is a problem, as i have assignments coming up, and i need the net for research and getting stuff from school, a speedy fix would be apreciated.


----------

